# Pen kit suppliers in europe



## jcoelho (Dec 9, 2010)

Hello all,

I've searched the forum and know this has been asked before but not so recently and was wondering if anyone knows of any suppliers in europe.
I already know a few and although the ones I used have an excellent service, the offer regarding to kits (and wood to some extent) is somewhat limited.
Adding to that, most are in the UK, which makes things a little more expensive (don't know if it has anything to do with pound/euro convertion or if is because of shipping across the channel).
Ordering from US or Australia can get expensive also, due to shipping and border duties unless I make a big order (it can be almost half the total cost...), which won't happen anytime soon since I only turn pens as a hobby mostly to offer as gifts to family and friends.
So, if anyone could send a link or two, I would be very gratefull.


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 9, 2010)

Contact Berea Hardwoods (customerservice@bereahardwoods.com) and ask who is their distributor(s) in Europe.  I'm pretty sure they will be happy to tell you.


----------



## chrisk (Dec 9, 2010)

As far as I know, Berea Hardwoods is distributed by a German firm: http://www.starbond-europa.de/ (expensive in my opinion).

Other links:
In the UK:
* http://www.theturnersworkshop.co.uk/home/ (fair prices - PSI kits)
* http://ukpenkits.com/
* Axminster: http://www.axminster.co.uk/pen-and-pencil-kits-dept815206_pg1/
* Asktools (same kits as Axminster): http://www.asktools.co.uk/contents/en-uk/d322.html
* Also the traditional Craft Supplies UK but I think their activity decreased somewhat: http://www.craft-supplies.co.uk/cgi-bin/psProdCat.cgi/Ball===Point===Pens,1,,,Pen===Making

Belgium:
* Willy Van Houtte: http://www.willyvanhoutte.be/fr/catalog/show_cat/1252 (Starbond's reseller of Berea kits + Craft Supplies UK kits)

France:
* "Maison du Tournage": http://www.maisondutournage.fr/inde...gory_id=1404&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=206

I personnaly import most of my pen kits from the US. In Europe the few interesting kits imported (from the US) by some resellers are too expensive. Low prices = low end kits.


----------



## jcoelho (Dec 10, 2010)

Thank you both!

I'll have a look into those.


----------



## jonrms (Dec 10, 2010)

there are a number of them in the uk... just google them.. infact there are quite a bit!


----------

